# Reverse MHS!



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yes, I know there is a bit a of a disconnect with the title of the thread and the person (moi) posting it. I ADORE MY BOYS AND WOULD NOT TRADE THEM FOR THE WORLD (and yes I still IWAP and IWAPJLR) But I thought it would be good for all the newbies out there and those considering a 2nd or 3rd to have a place for a reality check. We as a group are always so eager to say get a 2nd or 3rd of 4th, rescue, foster, buy... but this is a thread for a reality check...please share the reasons NOT to have multiple havs. Please share the instances you may have wished you did not get a 2nd or 3rd. It goes without saying that YOU ADORE YOUR NEEZERS AND WOULDN'T GIVE THEM UP FOR THE WORLD... so let's just have an honest thread about having multiples and what it means...I write this because It so saddens me to see so many neezers in rescue, and would hate to see them adopted and end up back. 

for me (be sure to see the words in CAPS above) Two really changed our lives in a way one did not. 
1) It is a lot more work with two (and I keep them short.) you become a 
pet wrangler- one always needs something.

2) It actually is a lot more money... double the vet, double the groomer, 
double the food (and don't kid yourself, you will probably end up 
feeding high end at least part of the time.) And the biggy for us is 
double the boarding. if we want to go away for a week it costs us an 
extra $500-600 to board our boys in place where they are cared for in 
the way we care for them. And it is a lot easier to have a friend take 
one dog than two--- 

In these economic times--- how confident are you that your source of 
income is secure?

3) less freedom-- since the boys (and the cost of boarding and finding a 
place we feel comfortable leaving them) we have not taken a vacation 
where we could not take them... I love having them with us, but I do 
miss going on European or Tropical vacations. 

4) personality--- you are never sure how a new addition will fit in with 
your pack. I have mentioned this before, We got Cash to try and bring 
Jasper out of his shell. And allthough my boys love each other, they are
not the best match... Jasper is intense, doesn't play, loves to 
walk...Cash is laid back, loved to play, hates to walk. Jasper is 
dominant, so Cash doesn't get to play unless we play with him. These 
differences means, we are their walk mates and play mates... Cash 
can't walk as far as Jas-- so that is two walks. And for poor Cash, we 
play a lot with him, but nothing replaces the play of brother and that 
makes us sad. And when Jas does play, it is intense running laps 
around the yard...he tries to get Cash to chase him but Cash just plops 
down in the middle and watches Jasper (and then humps him when he 
is done...LOL) There are times I think perhaps they would be happier 
with different housemates or even as solo dogs. Of course working with
a truly reputable breeder can help fit you with a perfect addition.

5) double the dirt and fur(hair) in your house, and don't forget, dogs do gross 
things like throw up, express their anal glands, and get ticks and fleas 
no matter how well you take care of them. 

ok, breaking my own rule with a disclaimer... Those of you who have known me since The Forum began... For all of this, I adore both my boys for exactly who they are. And luckily we are able to absorb the costs, and time that it takes. But last year, because of the economy, both me and DH had our salaries reduced, and were working a lot more for less pay...which meant a lot less time and energy for the boys and more visits (and therefore more expense) from the pet sitter. And they still had to be groomed, still had to go to the vet, still had to eat RAW. If we had children, I am not sure we could have handled it. 

So don't leave me hanging out here as the only negative Nelly...Please help those considering a 2nd or a 3rd really weigh the pros vs the cons. You can preface your post with IAMHAWTTFTW!( I adore my havanese' and wouldn't trade them for the world.) But share those moments when you may have had 2nd thoughts.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think you explained it perfectly. It is a lot more work, expense, time, and energy. It's fun but can be exhausting at times too. 

There are times I'd love to take a dog with me when I go places but I can't take 3 so I just don't take any of them. 

Training is hard with 3, they're pack animals and often follow another's behavior whether that behavior is good or bad. Barking at the door x 3 drives me crazy!

Grooming the dogs is usually enjoyable for me, I like the one on one time it brings. With having the two fosters here though it's been a killer! Wears me out to brush, bathe, dry, trim pads, clean ears, and brush teeth on 5 dogs!

I LOVE MY DOGS, look forward to snuggling them, laugh at them every day, and miss them terribly when I'm away from them but they are an ENORMOUS commitment and responsibility that shouldn't be taken lightly.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My time where I question my sanity is when I travel by myself (this weekend). Our first morning, Isabelle wakes me up at 5 am to go potty and ofcourse I have to take all 3 out potty on leash. I took them out and I look down and see ant hills in the grass and I am grabbing them wiping them and then I feel the pinching. My feet were covered in fire ants which later blistered shortly after. It was just one of those mornings for me but having 3 where I can't pick them all up at once put me over the edge. I just wanted to go back to bed without any dogs!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

No, you are not alone. I swear I was in disbelief in every email I made to the breeder, every call, then setting up the meeting to see Mig (dh and dd encouraging me the whole way). I was a tire kicker only. With Pixie, all was just too easy-no accidents, no shredding, chewing-potties inside on her Ugodog and is completely self sufficient with it. I swear if she could just get her own food she could live alone like Mister Dog in the little golden books series. The first meeting with Pixie and Mig was terrible-she hated him. He was soo sick for the first three weeks-over a grand in vet/emergency vet visits later he is finally thriving. I hated life having to get up at 4 am when before I could sleep indefinitely. I couldn't believe I now have a dog that eats poop. He had some aggression issues with all of us I wasn't used to and frankly that freaked me out. I had to put everything chewable up and away. I just made my life way more complicated and inconvenient. What did I do??!!
On the flip side-the positive. He is now super healthy and is 3/4 of Pixie's length *already*. He may just end up quite a bit bigger. He plays with her, interacts with her and wears her out and mellows her out in a way we couldn't. She's less spazzy since he's been here. His personality has completely turned around-he's like a different dog. He's finally on a routine that is working and he is much easier. His personality is coming through more and more now that he feels soo much better and he's a total goofball and I love it. I do think he is benefitting Pixie and I am glad that he's here. I finally feel good about getting him. The breeder has been great and has helped me work through the issues. So there you have it-my experience.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Very informative thread and refreshingly candid. I am not in the market for a second Hav but still feel like I benefited from reading this thread. Thanks for starting it Missy.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Great thread idea. I feel that I have my hands sufficiently full with Sydney at the moment, but I would be lying if I said the thought of adding a second had never crossed my mind. Every time it does, though, I keep talking myself out of it based on some of the great points above (extra cost, tougher to travel, etc.) and the simple fact that I'm not sure I have the right set of circumstances to start from scratch with another puppy now.

I think it is really helpful to see those things reiterated by those who actually have the experience. It's easy to look at the adorable puppy pictures and decide you want to do it again, but the reality check is important! That way if I ever do decide to add a second, at least I will be darn sure about it!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I will interject that once you make the decision to add one dog to your life, you are past the point of no return as far as being inconvenienced vs. your life with no dogs. Once we added Pixie to our family we had to adjust much much more than the adjustment that took place when we added Mig.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Good thread, Missy. Everyone considering adding another pet to the mix needs a reality check first!
You pretty much nailed it. I was lucky in that my girls did play together a LOT. We traveled with two pretty easily. We never were much in the way of party people so coming home every night after work because the dogs needed us was easy. 
Now, adding a third definitely changes the equation. When we got Rumor, McKenna and Sedona pretty much stopped playing with each other because when they did, Rumor wanted to play too and they didn't much like that. They will play with her individually but no group play at all. 
Talk about expensive! Last year McKenna and Sedona decided that the jalapeno peppers we were growing (behind chicken wire) looked tasty so McKenna pushed and pushed on the wire and pulled one or two peppers out. They ate them and we made two trips to the vet with bloody stools! (Jalapeno peppers were pulled out and disposed of)
Last April Rumor had a bout with HGE while we were traveling. Getting her well cost us a little over $1,000 between three vets. Between that and dealing with two birds that developed cancer and needed surgery, money was pretty tight for awhile. Luckily, everyone has stayed well since and though one bird passed the other bird is stable on daily meds, but we do keep putting off the new flooring and kitchen counters we really want and really need because of the "what if one of them gets sick or hurt" factor.
It's not the scheduled vet stuff that gets you. You can plan for the spay/neuter and the yearly check ups and the occassional ear infection, but get hit with something pretty serious and costs add up. That defintely has to be taken into consideration when getting a second or third or fourth pet....
That said, we adore all of our girls and wouldn't change anything. They each add something to our lives that can't be gotten any other way.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Missy, 
Thank you for posting this. I am glad that you thought to post some of the negative things we think about but don't bring up. We sometimes need to vent and let out our frustations or know that we are not the only ones that feel that way. 

I hadn't felt the difficulties of having 2 dogs until this past week. A friend of mine is getting married and I, being a bridesmaid, had to spend time at the bride's home for some fun festivities that ran well into the night. We decided that we would board our dogs, but things didn't pan out. DH ended up taking them with him to a friend's house who was gracious enough to keep all overnight, (including DH!). He offered to keep Gordo this coming weekend, while we attend the rehearsal and wedding, but he lives far out of our way. After so much discussion and thinking about our schedules, the schedule for this weekend it only makes sense to Board them. If it were just Mimi, no brainer, my mom could keep her. But with two, I have to keep in mind, that Gordo is a puppy and can be a bit of a handful right now and Mimi can be an escape artist. Asking someone to keep them for 2/3 days just seemed like too much for people who don't have dogs. We could take them with us, but we'd be busy and it's not really fair to them. Therefore, we had to budget for 2 dogs, for 2 nights at doggie daycare/boarding, in addition to the expenses for our hotel. I am freaking out about them spending time away from home without either one of us!!

In general, Life just seemed easier with one dog. Now it is double the trouble! Double the food, double the mess, double the toys, double the baths! But it is also double the love. 

*waking up at 5am in the morning to take one out and not being able to go back to sleep bc the other dog decides he doesn't want to go back to sleep.... is so tough sometimes!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

DOUBLE THE POOP.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Keep in mind that I have 4, so this is probably a bit more skewed than what others have to say....

I really love my pack. Each of them is so unique and brings something different to the table. Tango is so sweet and precious. Bandit is extremely playful and SUCH a puppy still....and he sleeps wrapped around my head like earmuffs. I'm so used to it now, that when I travel I have a hard time sleeping!

But EVERYTHING requires thought now. Lily and Laila are terriers, and one is deaf. Lily can clear a 6 foot fence without even thinking about it. So we literally can't even let the dogs loose in the back yard because Lily will be out of there before I even have the back door closed (lots of squirrels to chase...). Feeding is on a rotation. Nap time is on a rotation. We even rotate who sleeps on what bed, because Laila was starting to get possessive of "her" bed. 

They have different energy levels, different personalities, different exercise requirements, different training requirements, different EVERYTHING.

We have to make sure no one is too rough around Tango because she is old. we have to make sure Laila is not too rough with Bandit because although he is definitely the instigator, he is MUCH smaller. And Laila is deaf, so she can' hear him yip when he's in over his head. 

Because Laila is special needs, we can't just have someone come over and watch the house when we go somewhere. Also, with the two terriers, we can't board them just anywhere. We need someone who is experienced, who understands how fixated they can become, who can redirect attention when necessary. We need someone who understands aging dogs, and who understand that although Bandit is housetrained, he's under 2 yrs old and regresses when his schedule is interrupted.

Then there is the cost - food, medication, shots, vet visits. Dental work, injuries, allergic reactions..... It's a lot.

There is just SO MUCH that goes into having this particular group of dogs. But the thing is, they all add so much, we wouldn't be able to rehome any of them. They are all so amazing in their own way!

But yes, each new dog brings a new set of circumstances that must be carefully considered!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree, Missy, thanks for starting this thread. Sometimes with all the "IWAP" around here, I have felt that there must be something wrong with me... "I DON'T WAP" at all!<g>

I love Kodi to pieces, and have truly enjoyed watching him grow. But I guess I'm still close enough to the puppy days to remember how trying (and long) some of them were... I'm not ready to go there again.

Then there is the expense... the thread we had on the first-year costs of puppy ownership was very sobering. (didn't share that one with DH) And that was WITHOUT any significant health problems.

While we are blessed with a friend who is happy to take Kodi any time I go away, and doesn't charge me anything, she also lives an hour from me. That means, in reality, by the time I pack up hs stuff, drive him out there, get him settled, take her to lunch (it's the LEAST I can do) and drive home again, that I've taken a half day out of my busy pre-trip schedule. And I'm not sure if she'd be willing to take two... she has several dogs of her own.

Grooming - I keep Kodi in full coat, and don't mind the time I spend on it. But if I had to deal with two dogs, and, Heaven forbid, one of them had the cottony type of coat, I'd be tearing my OWN hair out!

In terms of dogs getting along with each other, I'm sure that working with a good breeder, especially one who knows the older dog too, will help a lot. But even then, the breeder is assessing a very young animal. They have their own personalities, and who knows how they are really going to grow up? I'm sure it helps if the older one is a laid back, dog-friendly guy like Kodi, but I think I'd still feel bad if I ended up with a more dominant young dog who started to boss him around as it grew up.

Finally, there is the training time. Not everyone wants to put the time (and money) into training that I have, but I KNOW I would want to, if I had another puppy. And even if I could afford the added expense, I'm not sure where I would find the time. I seem to spend most of my free time training. I was watching Kodi bound along in front of me in the woods yesterday, like a little jack rabbit, and was thinking... maybe I'll THINK about a puppy when he starts to slow down and isn't competing anymore. I think that probably means 10 or so years from now, God willing!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I couldn't agree with you more Missy and Ann for all the things you pointed out. IAMH(and Maltese) AWTTFTW. Most days go without a hitch and they are my perfect little angels and then there are THOSE days where they are horrible little monsters and I feel I have two too many.....really bad days maybe three. Yesterday was one of those days...so today I get to walk around with a guilt trip that I was a mean mom to the dogs. I guess they will forgive me. I forgave them. Moral of the story, they can really test your patience even under the best of circumstances and if you are not one who can handle choas, stress, messes and total unpredictability...think really hard before adding another.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

krandall said:


> I agree, Missy, thanks for starting this thread. Sometimes with all the "IWAP" around here, I have felt that there must be something wrong with me... "I DON'T WAP" at all!<g>


Definitely me too on that! I remember a thread a while ago where someone was getting a puppy and the breeder wanted the best buddy to be considered for adoption at the same time...so many said go for it. I felt quite negative not simply jumping on that bandwagon. I know my limits .... and I'm there. I love Kipling to pieces but wouldn't want to redo puppy time.

I would however like to live puppy days vicariously which is why at every opportunity I try to entice others into getting a Hav puppy - new neighbours for example....

:decision:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The more I thought about this, the reality is I honestly don't find more dogs that much more work/pain than one dog. You still have to find a dog sitter, you still have to bath/brush, pick up poop, you still have costs, etc. just a little more but reality the work is still there. While I love my dogs each individually, I think having a few of them really is best for them and for me


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I will add more later! The only thing I want to say now is, Ann, that's why you hav 3, you can leave 2 at home and take one, lol.
But I do need to add the negatives later, gotta go to airport and pick up my family who is staying here for two weeks. By the time they leave i think i'll be happy to just HAV 3, Lmao!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

While I think this is a wonderful thread and Rumor just came home a little over 2 weeks ago I am having way too much fun enjoying puppy time to contribute anything right now. Both me and DH are totally loving adding a third to our family and Rumor has been a blessing.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great reality check thread, Missy!

I'd just add that the more Havs you have, the more of a chance you have that one of them will be a Poop Eater! Ha!

Actually, I am stopping at two. Of course, if they were self-grooming and I had a zillion dollars, I'd love to have a dozen. But, this is a reality thread 

And, spending more time with the Havs you already hav can help to quell the MHS bug. Fall in love again with the ones you already have! :grouphug:


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Welllllll as a breeder, I will pitch in. 
Double, triple, quadruple...you get my drift... the LOVE, the licks, the hugs, the fun. It is not for everyone, I agree. 
Yes double ...quadruple the vet costs.
Yes, I cannot go on vacations or anywhere else for that matter, but I chose to live this way and everyday with my furballs is a vacation day.
Puppy breath and the satisfaction of seeing them go to awesome homes and best of all hearing back from them and how well they are doing. 
Of course this is from a breeder's perspective


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann said:


> While I think this is a wonderful thread and Rumor just came home a little over 2 weeks ago I am having way too much fun enjoying puppy time to contribute anything right now. Both me and DH are totally loving adding a third to our family and Rumor has been a blessing.


As you should Leeann! and if you decide three is too much...I am happy to take Rumor off your hands! IWAPJLR!!! LOL.

It's just not for everyone. And it is not a commitment to take lightly. As Leeann well knows, she planned and researched for her third for well over a year. ENJOY your puppy Leeann! when you guys coming over?


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

When I see cute little puppy faces iwap so bad! But then I think of how I love spending time with Lilly and I wouldn't want to take time away from her to spend with another dog. I work full time so my time is limited. I am lucky that my first dog Hannah is very independent, although I do feel guilty for spending more time with Lilly. I think the question to ask yourself is - when you're at home with your hav do you find yourself wanting another, or are you being tempted by puppy cuteness.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

This is a great thread. Why you ask? Well, as new Havanese owners we've been wondering if we should bring another Puppy into the picture for Snickers to play with and relate to. I mean, she and I have a great realationship already, and she's proven to be everything I've expected her to be when we first decided upon the Havanese breed. BUT, I was talking with her breeder the other day and she mentioned that all of her brothers and sisters had been placed with the exception of "Pee Wee" - yeah, the runt of the litter -- who just so happens to be absolutely adorable. 

Lynda is asking me why I'm waiting - How can I resist etc. <--- I'll point her to this reality check thread and see what she says after reading it.

I will toss this one out as a percieved negative --

2 puppies do require twice the training time and if your like me - I have full training and grooming responseability. I don't know that I have that much time to dedicate, and still get anything useful done - like yard work, hobbies, gardening, etc. etc. As it is I feel like I'm moving at a snails pace for the projects I have on my plate already.

Cheers!
Jim and Lynda and the P&P machine.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jim and Lynda, I am glad you saw this thread. But please use it just as a tool and a reality check. There are so many including myself who love having two. If after you weigh both sides of the coin if you both think that two is right for you both and Snickers it may be that Pee Wee is just right for you and the P&P machine.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi,
I will say that bringing 2 puppies of the same age in at the same time can be difficult. I have never placed 2 at the same time in the same home. I have however, placed a puppy in a home that already has an adult potty-trained one


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Travel?*

The biggest change to our lifestyle with havs is not camping. We used to go away a lot on the weekends camping and hiking in National Parks. No dogs allowed off trail.

I've taken my dogs on a couple of trails but the stuff that sticks to their coats, even when in short coats makes it not too much fun for them. They do like going to the dog beach because they like running on the sand, but they are no labs...and require intense grooming afterwards.

We also used to go long trips...which we haven't in the last seven years because we have our dogs.

So I think the biggest change with our dogs has been less travel. I am concerned about them and the costs of staying with the dog sitter is pretty high.

i do groom my own, which takes time...but I am good at it and it is part of our routine. I never sleep alone, never come home to an empty house, and have lots of vacuuming to do!

Sometimes I think it is a bit like having a perpetual toddler. Just wish I could take them more places...so many parks don't allow dogs these days!

We had a third foster dog for six months and my dogs are glad she is gone. It was stressful for them having a third, when they are quite the buds and used to their routine. I found it was hard to walk three, they would twist the leash to making braids and always struggling to be first! Daisy does not like for Riki to play with other dogs and is jealous of him. He is hers!

Riki was easy to train and does lots of tricks because I had more alone time with him. Daisy does one or two tricks but she doesn't know what he does! In some ways I think it is a personality thing as Daisy is a very shy havanese, and not so usual for this breed.

Riki was never easy to bring places even when he was an only dog because he likes everyone and everything and cannot sit still. It is actually easier to bring Daisy places alone because she is less energetic...but she sometimes get depressed when he isn't around!

If I had a lot of money, I'd probably have more...and I would be able to hire someone to come and take care of them when we went away for the weekends...but i'd want a much, much bigger yard and be able to afford vet bills and grooming!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

kudo2u said:


> But EVERYTHING requires thought now.


YES! And lots of planning!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> As you should Leeann! and if you decide three is too much...I am happy to take Rumor off your hands! IWAPJLR!!! LOL.
> 
> It's just not for everyone. And it is not a commitment to take lightly. As Leeann well knows, she planned and researched for her third for well over a year. ENJOY your puppy Leeann! when you guys coming over?


You are so right Missy, as some remember while we were planning and waiting for the right puppy Riley ended up with a blockage that cost us $3,000.00, never once during that time did we think of backing out on getting a third. We knew and were that confident in our decision that this is what we definetly wanted.

One of my main reasons for wanting to add Rumor is I do like just taking 1 dog with me and I always felt guilty leaving 1 at home alone, after all that is why I got Monte so Riley would never be alone. Right now I am really enjoying taking Rumor different places with me to socialize and have started even just taking 1 dog at a time outside to play so the other 2 get use to being left with each other. Things are already starting to progress the way we hoped


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann said:


> You are so right Missy, as some remember while we were planning and waiting for the right puppy Riley ended up with a blockage that cost us $3,000.00, never once during that time did we think of backing out on getting a third. We knew and were that confident in our decision that this is what we definetly wanted.
> 
> One of my main reasons for wanting to add Rumor is I do like just taking 1 dog with me and I always felt guilty leaving 1 at home alone, after all that is why I got Monte so Riley would never be alone. Right now I am really enjoying taking Rumor different places with me to socialize and have started even just taking 1 dog at a time outside to play so the other 2 get use to being left with each other. Things are already starting to progress the way we hoped


hmmmmmm. that is a really good reason for a third (just like Rumor ) Leeann! my boys love one on one time, but the one left behind gets pretty jealous...we know this because even if one of us humans is home, the one left behind can't focus on anything but the door. They do love it if DH takes one and I take the other. But they hate being left behind. Darn, my reverse MHS thread to remind myself that I don't WAP may not be working.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Unlike many others I don't gravitate to puppies. I prefer older pups 8 months and older when they are already housetrained and one can see the conformation better. We've always had muliple dogs that are long haired breeds and are very used to the constant grooming. We are mostly homebound with 14 horses anyways so traveling isn't a factor in this household.

I love this thread, I love it a lot because people really do need to think about adding any animal and not jumping into it. I spoke with a lady who bought a Hav puppy 6 months ago and is now have buyers remorse because the dog is so much trouble (as she puts it). Before she bought I told her they were a lot of work but she laughed and said she'd keep the dog in a puppy cut and her daughters would help take care of it...the kids could care less about the dog and as we all know long or short they still need grooming. 

Sigh...eposides like this bother me, people just don't listen and the one that suffers in the end due to bad decisions are the innocent dogs. She's hinting I wouldn't notice another dog and I am keeping out of her way, not to be mean but because I am considering another in a year or so but it will be one from a reputable breeder that I can show and not the poor little guy she bought for cheap from someone who sells with no papers nor contract to the pet market. I asked her if the breeder would take the dog back and apparantly once the money is in their hand they want nothing to do with the pups they pump out. Also makes me mad she bought there when I gave her a short list of reputable breeders who would have grilled her with questions before selling her a puppy and would have noticed right away she was an impulse buyer and never would have sold her a pup.:Cry:


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh my! It's definitely double the work as I have two. That is enough for now. And I'm unemployed as of this January. I have more time to groom them myself, spend quality time with each of them and with both at the same time, definitely more poop and poopy butt to deal with, both have such different personalities and different needs to attend to, etc. They are definitely happy that mommy is home. When I was working, I was only 15 minutes away, so I would come home at lunchtime. Now, they can't wait to wake me up early in the morning. And they are definitely changing their schedules. The earlier I wake up, they are adjusting to waking up just as well. They are definitely watching me more and more. I will leave on my own for a couple of hours or so, so they don't develop separation anxiety. We also do training 3x per week (Agility, Rally, Attention). They love that time - it's complete one-on-one with no interruptions with mommy.

When we decided to get a second dog, we were prepared, at least I was. My mom had two toy poodles, of which one had passed away early. My grandmother then got a Bichon Frise, and she became my pal. I had learned then how much work it was to have more than one dog. I'm not sure if I can have a third dog - I certainly know not right now. Two is enough! They are so enjoyable and a lot of work, too. We felt that Luna was getting tired of 'human' play and wanted another playmate of her kind. It was the best decision we ever made. We took a long time to think about it and we're happy with our decision. We're also glad we met our breeder, who also wanted to meet Luna to see her temperament. She chose right with Dickson. Both Luna and Dickson are the best pals ever! It is a lot of work. But at the same time it's satisfying. These are our kids, since we don't have any of our own. We did a lot of research on Havanese and what they require before we even got Luna from my sister!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great post Missy. I think the biggest mistake people sometimes make ,is when they get another dog in the hopes of it helping with issues with their current dog. This sometimes does help , but quite often doesn't . I've always liked Liz Catalano's advice. .... "So, when SHOULD you get another dog? You can safely add to your doggie family when you have trained ‘Old Reliable’ to be your version of the perfect dog. When you no longer find, that training him or playing with him requires too much of your time or is too difficult. When living with him has become easy and YOU are up for another challenge and ready to devote even more of yourself with another living being. Your new dog will need to spend time with you, independent of his doggie friend. He will need to be trained and he’ll need special time with you so he can find how much fun you are to be around. Wait, don’t forget ‘Old Reliable’, he needs to know that you are still his friend too, you will need to find time to spend with him doing all the things that you used to together"


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Leeann said:


> While I think this is a wonderful thread and Rumor just came home a little over 2 weeks ago I am having way too much fun enjoying puppy time to contribute anything right now. Both me and DH are totally loving adding a third to our family and Rumor has been a blessing.


I'm sure if and when I get another puppy, he will be "perfect" for that puppy time too... Somehow in the moment, it's different... you are just smitten. It's just like having babies. I don't even LIKE (human) babies, but *MY* babies were the best babies in the world. Now, looking back on it, I am SO glad that's over.

So enjoy every moment with your new little one, Leeann. And both Missy and I will live vicariously through you!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> As you should Leeann! and if you decide three is too much...I am happy to take Rumor off your hands! IWAPJLR!!! LOL.
> 
> It's just not for everyone. And it is not a commitment to take lightly. As Leeann well knows, she planned and researched for her third for well over a year. ENJOY your puppy Leeann! when you guys coming over?


Ooh! Can I come too?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

For me, there is no having just one. I couldn't leave one home alone, especially a hav. They just don't like being alone. (Not that there aren't exceptions to the rule!)
Two is great and three is just icing on the cake. I liked taking one with me and, there you go, that leaving one home alone again. Yes, it cost more, and if money is tight then getting another shouldn't be your priority. Yes, it is more work. Take your one and double it. 
We are lucky to hav a Havananny that stays at out house for the same price if you hav one or three.
Honestly, once Gabby got past puppyhood, three seems like two. (Except it is harder to walk three) They all play and are good buddies. Maybe I'm just lucky.
Havanese are high maintenance dogs. Dogs are expensive to keep. Decisions shouldn't be taken lightly.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

As much as I wanted a 2nd Hav, on the drive home with Shelby, I wanted to give her back. I kept thinking that I was crazy for wanting a 2nd dog and all the work that goes with it. It took me a long time to even bond with her the way I did with Kodi. 

They are the same in so many ways, but also different. My biggest problem now is guilt. Whe I got them they came to work with me every day and that is how I potty trained them. They loved our schedule. Now that I had to go back to work full-time, and with Julian taking up some of the time, they're not as happy as they were. I think it bothers Shelby the most. But I wouldn't trade having the both of them.

Our vacations are planned with the dogs being able to come along. We love it and so do they. They get our total attention for a week at the beach. You can see how different they are when it's just "us".

I agree with all the other things, too. Double the $$$$, work, time, GUILT (for me), but also double the laughs, smiles and joy they give me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

SnickersDad said:


> 2 puppies do require twice the training time and if your like me - I have full training and grooming responseability. I don't know that I have that much time to dedicate, and still get anything useful done - like yard work, hobbies, gardening, etc. etc. As it is I feel like I'm moving at a snails pace for the projects I have on my plate already.
> 
> Cheers!
> Jim and Lynda and the P&P machine.


Jim, I had to laugh when I read this. I tell Kodi he's the most fun time waster I've ever met!:laugh:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We actually have 5 dogs in our house now. My father in law moved in with two Yorkies. As crazy as it sounds, they all get along really well. One thing about multiple dogs.... it defintely makes people think twice about visiting. That can be a good or a bad thing. I recently had my sister visit from Chicago for a long weekend. She tolerates dogs but doesn't love them. She was pretty hesitant about visiting. I'm not sure exactly what she was picturing in her mind but I think when she left she did realize that the dogs were pretty easy to live with. They aren't smelly or dirty. My house is clean, all the animals are quiet at night so no interrupted sleep. She did have a backup plan of staying at a nearby motel though.... My 79 year old mom is coming to stay for several days in September and she's a little leary but loves all the animals. I think she's more worried about tripping over one of them.
We do have to be careful of who we invite to stay at our house. If our friends or family don't like or can't tolerate animals, they probably need to make other arrangements.

One other thing I am always aware of. We have 3 dogs that are 6 years old and two that are 5 years old. Granted two are my FIL's, but still, that's 5 dogs that will all begin to experience the health woes that come from old age at the same time and we'll likely lose them in quick succcession. That scares me.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Susan,

I just want to say that I think you are amazing! 

I can't imagine any of our kids having us move in, along with 2 dogs. 
Your FIL is a lucky man!
I'm glad the dogs get along so well.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I can chime in on this one. I love having 2, my biggest challenge is leaving one inside or in another room while I work with or train the other one. Noses pressed against the slider door wondering why they can't come out too. Maybe if I had 3, 2 could stay inside playing together while I worked with the 3rd?? Hum????

For travel, it took me awhile to find a couple reliable people, but I did. I hire someone to stay at our house while we're gone. $30 a day is great money for reliable college students and/or neighbors. They text pics, upload facebook and keep us posted everyday on the boys fun.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Funny, I had to give this one some thought. I adore Smarty and have since the first time I laid eyes on her. Galen I adopted for one reason, to give Smarty a friend. That part has worked out pretty much, although if Smarty has a choice of being with Galen or me, Galen loses. Life was much easier with one. Everywhere I went so did Smarty. Potty training was a snap. Baths and grooming were a snap. Vet for one, food for one. I’m selfish or honest enough to say, I liked the ease of having just one.

Then we we got to know Little Galen. She creeps into your lap and heart. She is a love in every way. Very willing to please, never an argument with her, she accepts everything as given. She attacks Smarty, follows her around like a big sister, and gives up her bones to her. As DH says all the time “Galen is the sweetest dog we have ever owned” and she is.

Totally different looks, coats and personalities, one dog is definitely easier but not as much fun. Our two are here to stay.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

SMARTY said:


> one dog is definitely easier but not as much fun. Our two are here to stay.


Sandi, I think this sums it up beautifully.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

reality check. excellent thread.

I currently have 2 dogs. 1 big. 1 little (1/2 hav 1/2 shih tzu = 27 weeks old).
I have had 2 big dogs, for 5 yrs (both over 120 lbs) and have dog sat a third dog, different ones at various times.

I'm single. I think I'm becoming the dog lady, although I do meet more ppl with my dogs than I would any other way. I will be honest, although some will think I'm nuts, but I really like the company of my dogs. over ppl. over most ppl. there I said it. don't get me wrong, if you met me you wouldn't think that. I'm normal, pretty much  

The OP is dead on. For me, the drawbacks of having two dogs (or more):

1) dog walking with two. serious PITA. it's a skill. when it works it's a beautiful thing, but that's usually 10% of a good walk. walking 3 dogs.... whoa!

2) poop factor. I mean, not when it's good poop. bad poop is WAY worse.

3) obvious, vet bills, but more so when they age, and have real trouble.

4) twice the heart ache, when they cross the bridge. way harsh Tai. for me, worth it though.

5) guilt. I have twice the guilt. about everything. For me it's about fairness, b/t the dogs. attention, food, time. all of it. and I feel bad about leaving them for vacation or a weekend. I easily can make arrangements that are no cost to me financially. I left my pup at his gf's house for 2 nites b/c I have a fundraising event and wouldn't be home much, he was very well cared for, but they told me he was blue, very sad and not his perky self b/c I wasn't around, and he'd look for me in their house. he perked right back up when he saw me, when I came to pick him up, but I felt guilty.

6) grooming. I can barely keep up with the daily grooming of a 1/2 hav. can't imagine having 2 or 3 of them. and my pup's coat is maybe 3" in length! nothing much at all, and I'm drowning. I hafta confess I do like grooming my pup though.

love having two and wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

The biggest negative on my end about having multiple dogs is hurricane evacuation. 1st, it's not that easy to find a pet friendly place at the last minute, and especially when you have more than one. All the other stuff you guys mentioned is true, but the evacuation thing is the only thing that really bothers me...the other stuff (grooming, walking, training, etc.) just comes with the territory. I guess part of it has to do with the owner's personality too.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't know. I think it is wonderful if you have two who will play together, enjoy each other and sleep together, like my Min Pin and Dashie did, they actually kept each other company and it made going to work easier. My little Min Pin taught the little Dashchund everything from how to cover up completely to how to break into the cabinets to get the treats. The Min Pin was the alpha,but they got along so well. 
My consideration is talking to my daughter before getting another. If anything happens to me she has agreed to take Sir Winston, but not sure if she would be up for a second one...so that makes me hesitate...not sure for how long, but it does make keep me from being impulsive!! And I would want them to stay together. That would be very important.


----------

